# Slowp is retiring



## Gologit (Mar 31, 2011)

Thursday, March 31st is her last day to officially annoy loggers. She's gonna turn in her Smokey the Bear Hat and go back to being a civilian.

HAPPY RETIREMENT, young lady. We'll just have to struggle along without you to check up on us.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 31, 2011)

yup yup, congrats on making the big R !

What are you going to miss the most ?


----------



## ChrisF (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy retirement, hope it's everything you want it to be, and more!

Also, does this mean you won't be posting here anymore Slowp? Hope that's not the case.


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 31, 2011)

congratulations, indeed.


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2011)

lfnh said:


> yup yup, congrats on making the big R !
> 
> What are you going to miss the most ?



Why thank you, guys.

I will miss the interesting characters I've been harassing. I am sorry to have to stop learning such nice tidbits like the definition of a timber faller......:msp_smile:

I'll still be on here if I am still allowed. I plan to become one of those crochety annoying firewood cutters, starting tomorrow because I think skiing will be lousy.


----------



## paccity (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## madhatte (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! Congrats! I'll try to hold down the fort in your absence!


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations- a successful career is one you can look back on with a lot of fond memories and laughter. Plus I'll say that timber and forest management here in the northwest is a great job to retire from. It feels good to be in and feels great to get out.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations Patty. Please keep posting and sharing your pictures.


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 31, 2011)

*Congratulations!!!*

 From Shannon,"T", Liz and Myself! 
The woods will be missing ya!
Hope to see you and the "Wing" again this year (PNW GTG 6/10-12) and there is some truth to the rumor that MtnGal is looking for a rematch!.......Bob


----------



## schmuck.k (Mar 31, 2011)

*congratulations*

crongrats slowp


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey there, SlowP.
It sounds like I might know you. I was talking to someone at the district and said that Patty is retiring. I only know one Patty there and she's a fine lady. You might know me as the last go to guy to get the bad trees down.
Sorry to hear you're retiring. We need good people there and they just keep dwindling down to where there won't be any good ones left.
On the flip side I'm glad you can retire. I hope it's everything you imagine it to be. Congratulations, Patty.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations Patty. Hope it's as much fun as you imagined it to be.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome to the good life!!!!


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 31, 2011)

more time for baking:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> Hey there, SlowP.
> It sounds like I might know you. I was talking to someone at the district and said that Patty is retiring. I only know one Patty there and she's a fine lady. You might know me as the last go to guy to get the bad trees down.
> Sorry to hear you're retiring. We need good people there and they just keep dwindling down to where there won't be any good ones left.
> On the flip side I'm glad you can retire. I hope it's everything you imagine it to be. Congratulations, Patty.



Yes. You have my house insured too. I'll vouch for your experience on here. I posted a picture of the exploded snag on here a while ago--the one on the 23 road across from the other Patty's place. I still can't figure out how you got out of that one.

Plus, you are a Madsen's supermodel!


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> more time for baking:hmm3grin2orange:



Seriously, more time for huckleberry scouting!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 31, 2011)

What is retirement


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats slowp! I bet the used dog will be happy too.


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

*nw axe man*

Post #17
Careful, Patty. I don't want these guys to think all in my current occupation are bad dudes. lol
As far as getting out of that one goes, it just comes down to being able to run when the time comes. That tree gave one big crack and started coming down. I've got the whole thing on video. Pretty impressive the way it sluiced over the stump.
I wanted to put a pic of a tree I fell up on the NF Cispus that had a lot of ash in the late 90s. How do you go about posting pics on this site? I see you've put some on there. I tried to imagine where you took the last two and it looked like up the Yellowjacket.
Are you going to be able to go to sleep tonite knowing that you're not going to work in the morning?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ironbark (Mar 31, 2011)

slowp said:


> Seriously, more time for huckleberry scouting!



Don't forget the clotted cream for those huckleberry pies slowp!!!

All the best.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 31, 2011)

Aw come on! And right after your first Coos Bay? You've had some great stories and updates to share Patty. Whos going to keep us informed on daily logging activites up that way? Just kiddin. Glad to hear you'll be able to choose what weather you get to play in!


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> Post #17
> Careful, Patty. I don't want these guys to think all in my current occupation are bad dudes. lol
> As far as getting out of that one goes, it just comes down to being able to run when the time comes. That tree gave one big crack and started coming down. I've got the whole thing on video. Pretty impressive the way it sluiced over the stump.
> I wanted to put a pic of a tree I fell up on the NF Cispus that had a lot of ash in the late 90s. How do you go about posting pics on this site? I see you've put some on there. I tried to imagine where you took the last two and it looked like up the Yellowjacket.
> Are you going to be able to go to sleep tonite knowing that you're not going to work in the morning?



I have been told that I HAVE to go skiing if it is not raining up there

To post a picture, find ATTACHMENTS at the bottom of the page here. Or down a bit anyway. Click on manage attachments. That takes you to a file upload thing that is kind of an album. 

You'll need to shrink your pictures down to less than 300? kbps? 
Then click on the Add Files in the upper right hand corner. Then on Select Files. That's where you browse and then click on your photo. When that is done, you click on Upload? files or what shows at the bottom of the little box. Then a little thumbnail appears. I believe you then click on a box that appears to the side about putting it in the message. 

That will give a click on thingie in the message. To get it to post and show the picture, I open the new post and hit edit post. Then open the photo, copy the http address, close the photo and click on the insert image icon that is shown to the SW of the ABC check thing just above. That opens a thing where you paste the http address and you tell it OK and your picture should appear. 

Confused yet?


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2011)

This is the snag.






View attachment 178262

View attachment 178263


----------



## paccity (Mar 31, 2011)

yup.


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess just click on Manage Attachments and it should be more understandable. :msp_smile:


----------



## bobt (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats on your retirement Patty! I always watch for your posts! Now, take that "used dog" out and take some pictures of your countryside,,,,,when there isn't any fog! Haha!

Best wishes,,,,Bob


----------



## Gologit (Mar 31, 2011)

Does your retirement mean that if I come up there to work I won't have you looking over my shoulder? 







Will you be doing a lot of this?






Or this?


----------



## Oregon_Grown (Mar 31, 2011)

*Retirement!!*

Hey hun, Congratulations on a job well done!! After doing my 30 years at the Welfare office (sometimes felt like a sentence), I can tell ya retirement life is good. It took me a while for it to set in. At first it just felt like vacation, then it was "hum, now what do I do", then it gets into a routine of doing whatever you want whenever you want and then, it's like how did I ever fit work into all this stuff I do.

After 30 years enjoy your retirement and again Congratulations!


----------



## nw axe man (Mar 31, 2011)

That pile of toothpicks looks awfully familiar. Thanks for the directions. I'll try to get to it tonite sometime and post the pic of the ash up on the NF of the Cispus.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah for Patty Congrats patty.


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks again.

The first thing I did was get Twinkle ready to be handed off to the young'un who is willing to continue opening roads.

I plastered *Hello Kitty *stickers all over Twinkle. 

He said he would keep them on. Unfortunately, they are not as sticky as the _Acme Explosives _stickers.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 1, 2011)

OK, Patty. Time to get up. Don't want to get into any bad habits like sleeping in do you? Now you have more time than ever to play. Enjoy your first day of retirement.


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2011)

I slept in till almost 5:30! But I stayed up late 10:00 last night. I'm already corrupted.


----------



## paccity (Apr 1, 2011)

ya, a little late with your morn post. . now go slushin.:msp_biggrin: just thought about it it's april fool's day. now your late for work. lol.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations from the Owl family. We hope you live a long full retirement life. Go tear it up you earned the right to do what ever you want from now on.

Hope to see ya at the GTG this year. Hope you will be able to fit it into your busy schedule.



Owl


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2011)

Well people, the knees are screaming for ibuprofen. The skiing was springish...the snow leaning a bit towards slushy, the temperature was 40 on the coldest part of the hill, the sun was on and off, the wind very gusty, but that helped on the flats going with it, and the beers were tasty. 

Day one was good. Very good.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2011)

Just remember...DO NOT GO TO WORK MONDAY. You don't do that anymore.

If you get bored you could come down here and ride herd on my group of volunteers. It doesn't pay anything but the fringe benefits are terrible, too.  

I got my first start-up call today. Things are drying out and they want some wood on the ground. No more semi-retirement for a while. Want me to call you real early in the morning, like _logger early_ in the morning and remind you that you're retired?


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy happy retirement to you!

Congrats Patty! 

Gary


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Apr 2, 2011)

Have a wonderful time doing all the things everybody dreams about doing when they can finally take the time. If you ever are in need of some midwest hospitality post a thread and I will show you around.

Sincerely Dave


----------



## floyd (Apr 2, 2011)

Soon you will not understand how you ever had time to go build a paycheck.

Enjoy.


----------



## slowp (Apr 2, 2011)

Stihlboy088 said:


> Have a wonderful time doing all the things everybody dreams about doing when they can finally take the time. If you ever are in need of some midwest hospitality post a thread and I will show you around.
> 
> Sincerely Dave



I lived and worked "up north" next to the UP for a couple of years. I thought I'd be retiring there. It wasn't such a bad thing. Very good people and neighbors. Very friendly. Lots to do. I even got to put on a cheesehead hat at the town Packer Bar.  My Seahawks drinking glass was turned upside down every Monday morning during football season. 

But this is home and a job came up here so I took it. Boy, did I feel guilty! 

I often think about another road trip east, with kayak to Chequamegon Bay. We need to shrink Montana and N. Dakota!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats on your retirement Patty!! :msp_thumbsup:

Don't shrink Montana though. . . We need all this room for more wolves.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Congrats on your retirement Patty!! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Don't shrink Montana though. . . We need all this room for more wolves.


 
And grizzly habbytat. So "they" say.


----------



## Samlock (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations Madame P. Have many many many good and healthy years to come.







I just don't get it, how come a person 25 years old have a change to retire in America????


----------



## Ramblewood (Apr 4, 2011)

slowp said:


> I lived and worked "up north" next to the UP for a couple of years. I thought I'd be retiring there. It wasn't such a bad thing. Very good people and neighbors. Very friendly. Lots to do. I even got to put on a cheesehead hat at the town Packer Bar.  My Seahawks drinking glass was turned upside down every Monday morning during football season.
> 
> But this is home and a job came up here so I took it. Boy, did I feel guilty!
> 
> I often think about another road trip east, with kayak to Chequamegon Bay. We need to shrink Montana and N. Dakota!


 
Congrats on making it to the finish line !
When you were in the UP did you ever get to Drummond Island, just over the Mac Bridge near Detour ? My family ran a mill there starting way before WW1 and that was where I got my first taste of woods work . Still have some small bits of property there but all the good stuff is gone .


----------



## logbutcher (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the Wonderful World of RE TIRE MENT sweets. 
Now you'll have the time to sitz, maybe do the other things, but stihl continue to break b_lls. Like discussing GOL or boring 

Smell the flowers girl, you deserve it.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 11, 2011)

Guess what showed up in my USAJOBS.com feed? One 0460 position, permanent, East County. Hmm, I wonder how that happened?


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 11, 2011)

whats that mean twinkle is getting replaced by a higher cc model?


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations on retirement Slowp. I hope you dont leave AS,Ive always enjoyed you posts.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 25, 2011)

Patty, retirement should not be in the vocabulary. To rest is to rust! Lol
Keep the wheels turnin'.
John


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2011)

Gypo Logger said:


> Patty, retirement should not be in the vocabulary. To rest is to rust! Lol
> Keep the wheels turnin'.
> John



Not to worry. I've been burning, cutting firewood, and looking at the mess that I bought. There's some thinning to do and a lot of cleanup. But, I can come in out of the deluge when I want. That's nice. 

Then, when the gate gets open and the weather gets a bit nicer, there's kayaking to be had. 

Under prodding from here, I signed up for a Game of Logging course in the fall. But I just found out they don't give hats away.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 29, 2011)

slowp said:


> Not to worry. I've been burning, cutting firewood, and looking at the mess that I bought. There's some thinning to do and a lot of cleanup. But, I can come in out of the deluge when I want. That's nice.
> 
> Then, when the gate gets open and the weather gets a bit nicer, there's kayaking to be had.
> 
> Under prodding from here, I signed up for a Game of Logging course in the fall. But I just found out they don't give hats away.


 Patty, they say you cant have too many tickets under you belt, sometimes I think I've forgotten more then I've learned. This job I'm on now is over the top cool. I need a hat too, I got this stupid pecker bill, but it does the job, even though I closed the gate after the horses got out. Never a dull moment. The wood here is at least 250 years old at 16" DBH. Talk about ultra fine grain. 
If we knew we were gonna live this long, we would have taken better care of ourselves. Lol Just say no to GOL plunge cuts.
John


----------

